# My New Router Table is great ! ... but



## fstellab (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I just got a new Table - Wolfcraft 490. It a very solid table .. with all the necessities and then some. 

I followed the install procedure, lots of different type of nuts, bolts, screws and various other parts made from metal or plastic. I also made a stand with shelf, see photos.

After I was done I was left with some parts, in the last photo. Does know what these parts are for ? I could not find anything in the manual about them.

Thanks 

-Fred






After I was done I was left with these parts:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Fred,

Those spare parts appear to be for an edge guide for a router. Did you order a router and table combo, or just the table.

There is also a spare collet and wrench there.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

and a bit guard with dust collection is the clear plastic


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

From left to right:
Leg of the router table :sarcastic:
Two guide beams to connect the router to the edge guide (see below) These slot into holes in side of router base, and are secured with thumbscrews (below)
Depth control crank? To lift/drop router when mounted in table?
Dust collector part? Fits around the router bit on the bottom plate, possibly size adaptor for dust extractor hose?
Spanner to change router bit - should fit collet nut
(rear) Dust collector - fits to router base when not in table.
(Front) Edge guide - used with guide beams (above) when NOT in table.
(Thumb Screws) To lock guide beams to router base.
Spare collet - looks to be 1/4"? exchange with nearly identical part in router so you can use bits with different sized shank.


It looks as though you have a couple of parts missing (the router, not you!)
It's difficult to tell from the picture, but are the guide beams threaded?
There should be some some of fixture which locks the guide beams to the edge guide, perhaps just four nuts which thread onto the ends of the guide beams, either side of the edge guide.

These are all parts for the router, rather than the router table, so may be mentioned in the other manual? (assuming you got one?)


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

<snip>


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Fred:

My late father had one of those tables. It's mine now, although I don't use it, as I have my bigger table (shop made.)

One suggestion that I would like to make is to cover the top of the table with a clear, resilient self-adhesive plastic sheet. The markings on the top of the Wolfcraft table do wear off.

Cassandra


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Fred you will need all those parts as your router kit seems to be supplied with all the parts you will need if you want to use it both in the router table, and as a hand held router that is used out of the table with a edge fence attached to the router, and Fred, your workshop is too clean. NGM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The clear plastic piece is the dust collection accessory which attaches to your routers base with the thumb screws included as shown in the photo. The two steel bars slide into the formed steel edge guide and holes in the routers base. This is for cutting dados or slots a set distance from the edge of a board. The photo of the Bosch edge guide shows you the idea. The black piece is for making above the table height adjustments and requires you to drill an additional hole in the table top. It goes through the table into the routers height adjuster.


----------

